
Kandji MDM locks out customer with no notice or explanation - ColdHeat
https://twitter.com/dguido/status/1287800680946819073
======
tschwimmer
Having some small experience in the compliance space, it looks like the
company in question (Or an employee of it) has been flagged via some
government database of Dangerous parties. When a company churns you without
notice or explanation, it’s usually a good signal they have reason to believe
you’re a criminal or a terrorist.

If I were the company in question I’d pay for a KYC AML service and run my own
info to see if anything came back up.

------
danpalmer
What's the path forwards when a company breaches their own terms of service
like this?

